# Lyriel



## Retsu (Dec 10, 2008)

Discovered them a while ago. I'm _very_ glad I did. Medieval celtic rock; a refreshing, unique sound to say the least.

All of their stuff is available for free on their website. I'd definitely check out "My Favourite Dream." Really awesome stuff. "Day of Yore" is pretty, too...

http://www.lyriel.net/englisch/shop.php


----------

